# CarPlay Home Screen



## Truth (9 mo ago)

How do you change the CarPlay dashboard home screen? I know how to rearrange the apps, but I am referring to the main dashboard. It has the map and turn by turn along with "now playing" and "calendar. I would like to remove the map or turn by turn and add something else. See my screen shot


----------

